# Eternals-Autor kann sich Fortsetzung ohne Thanos nicht vorstellen



## Khaddel (13. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Eternals-Autor kann sich Fortsetzung ohne Thanos nicht vorstellen* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Eternals-Autor kann sich Fortsetzung ohne Thanos nicht vorstellen*


----------



## Schalkmund (13. November 2021)

> Marvel Studios' Eternals-Autor kann sich Fortsetzung ohne Thanos nicht vorstellen


Ich schätze mal das Thanos das kleinere Problem ist, da sich eher Disney keine Fortsetzung des Flops vorstellen kann.


----------



## Xevillus (14. November 2021)

Bei einem Einspielergebnis in Höhe von rund 2,8 Milliarden US-Dollar würd ich nicht von einem Flop sprechen.......


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. November 2021)

Xevillus schrieb:


> Bei einem Einspielergebnis in Höhe von rund 2,8 Milliarden US-Dollar würd ich nicht von einem Flop sprechen.......


Ich denke er bezieht sich auf Eternals...

Hab den zwar noch nicht gesehen, aber wenn ich auf Black Widow und Shang Chi blicke, hege ich irgendwie keine großen Erwartungen daran.
Die beiden neusten Filme waren für mich sehr durchschnittlich... gar bald auf Captian America und Thor Niveau.
Haben zwar teils gut begonnen, wurden dann aber sterbenslangweilig. Einzig Shang Chi hatte noch durch die guten Martial Arts Kämpfe einen Lichtblick, vorm Einschlafen haben mich die beiden Filme aber nicht bewahrt. 

Ich hoffe doch Thor 3, Spiderman und Doctor Strange werden das Ruder wieder rumreißen.


----------



## Worrel (14. November 2021)

Khaddel schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Eternals-Autor kann sich Fortsetzung ohne Thanos nicht vorstellen* gefragt.


Es ist ein Comic-Superhelden Universum. Wie kann da überhaupt was "unvorstellbar" sein?

spontane Ideen:
- Es stellt sich heraus, daß der Schnipp mit den Infinity Steinen nur eine begrenzte Dauer hat. dh: man kann alle Weggeschnippten auch so irgendwie zurückholen, was wer-auch-immer dann mit Thanos macht.

- Thanos hat irgendwas mächtiges hinterlassen, was man aber unbedingt gegen einen neue Bedrohung braucht und so holen die Avengers Thanos zurück, um zweckverbündet mit ihm der aktuellen Gefahr zu trotzen.

- Wer weiß, vielleicht sind die weggeschnippten ja sogar nur in der Quantendimension der Ant-Man Filme und können so relativ leicht wiederhergestellt werden

Und das warn jetzt nur 5 Minuten Brainstorming. Der Autor wird hauptberuflich dafür bezahlt und hält Thanos' Rückkehr  für "unvorstellbar" ...?


----------



## Gast1664917803 (14. November 2021)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ich denke er bezieht sich auf Eternals...
> 
> Hab den zwar noch nicht gesehen, aber wenn ich auf Black Widow und Shang Chi blicke, hege ich irgendwie keine großen Erwartungen daran.
> Die beiden neusten Filme waren für mich sehr durchschnittlich... gar bald auf Captian America und Thor Niveau.
> ...


Black Widow, Shang Chi, Kamala Khan & Co. sind halt auch nicht die "Heavy Hitter" - da kann sich Marvel bzw. Disney noch so auf den Kopf stellen und die Filme bzw. die Charaktere pushen - sie hatten, haben und werden nie die Reichweite und Zahlen generieren, die Thor, Ironman, Spiderman & Co.  liefern.
Die Zahlen die sie liefern sind sogar gut, wenn man bedenkt, daß durch die Verwebung des MCU viele diese Filme anschauen um die "komplette" Geschichte zu kennen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. November 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Black Widow, Shang Chi, Kamala Khan & Co. sind halt auch nicht die "Heavy Hitter" - da kann sich Marvel bzw. Disney noch so auf den Kopf stellen und die Filme bzw. die Charaktere pushen - sie hatten, haben und werden nie die Reichweite und Zahlen generieren, die Thor, Ironman, Spiderman & Co.  liefern.
> Die Zahlen die sie liefern sind sogar gut, wenn man bedenkt, daß durch die Verwebung des MCU viele diese Filme anschauen um die "komplette" Geschichte zu kennen.


Naja, aber ich dachte man versucht um diese neuen Figuren die Geschichte neu aufzubauen und sollten die Eternals nicht eine zentrale Rolle spielen?
Bisher zünden bei mir die Filme jedoch noch nicht... die Serien sind da schon etwas besser. Bis auf diesen fürchterlich schmalzig grinsenden Animationsunfall "What if". Die Handlungen so nichts sagend und langweilig, ich hab zwar mehrere Folgen gesehen, aber eigentlich hat mir die 1. Folge schon gereicht...


----------



## devilsreject (15. November 2021)

Waren am Wochenende in dem Eternals. Muss sagen bin ein bisschen enttäuscht, mal abgesehen davon das er ein bisschen langatmig war, gefällt mir auch irgendwie die Story nicht so ganz. Auch ist die Aussage warum bei dem Kampf gegen Thanos sich zurück gehalten hat schon ein wenig peinlich, wenn man bedenkt wie egoistisch die Eternals dann doch sind. 

Alles in allem gut Unterhaltung, keine Frage, aber triggert mich der neue Spiderman der vorab im Trailer lief dann doch um weiten mehr. Den nächsten Eternal werde ich mir zumindest im Kino ersparen.


----------

